# teaching at a y.m.c.a



## TSDMDK16485 (Mar 1, 2005)

my sa bum nim has giving his permission to go a head and open a tang soo do moo duk kwan school at my local ymca here in mississippi..


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 1, 2005)

Congratulations.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Go for it! I know a lot of people who started at the Y,both teaching and learning, and not one regret from any of them!

Congrats!!! do it!


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Mar 2, 2005)

Excellent.  The "Y" core values of respect, honesty, responsibility and caring link well with what you no doubt teach in TSD.

You'll get some kids who really need what you have to offer them.  Good luck with the program.


Regards,


Steve


----------

